# Best substrate for capping dirt?



## smokaah (Nov 30, 2011)

Use Black Diamond its like $8 for a 50lb bag. Flourite is inert where as eco complete has nutrients. I would think if you are capping dirt (with nutrients?) you could use whatever, no need to buy expensive stuff.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

+1 to smokaah. Flourite is inert but has high CEC so it will be able to transport the nutrients in your dirt to the plant roots. Eco-complete has nutrients itself so it will be a "waste" if your dirt already has nutrients. Can't hurt though.

Sand is probably the most popular, but you don't like it


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

Anything that is pleasing to your eye, once the roots reach the dirt will get all the nutrients the want for a year or 2. We also have club members with dirt tanks covered with pea gravel that are 20 years old, so it depend on a lot of factor how fast the nutrients are used.


----------



## Scars (Dec 12, 2011)

I capped my dirt tanks with eco complete black. It didnt cloud or dirty my tank at all when I filled it.


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

Pool filter sand in white!


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

"high CEC" is a popular buzz phrase that pops up on these threads and apparently it's a marketing + for the tech substrates.

I don't see the alleged valve as the roots blow right through the high CEC cap and go deep into the dirt. Where's the benefit?

I feel the cap is there to contain the dirt PERIOD. Yes, sand offers an additional benefit of being easier for small roots to move faster through the substrate.

OP - I understand you don't care for sand. I would suggest to read through this sub-gorum there are more that one thread about people having ammonia exchange problem with gravel sized caps.

I built a tank with an over the top amount of Organics used a sand cap and had not problems. Much to amazement of the "chicken Littles".


----------



## nat72sherman (Feb 20, 2012)

Anybody have a good link on what soil to use and how to prepare it for aquariums?


----------



## comatoast (Mar 11, 2009)

nat72sherman said:


> Anybody have a good link on what soil to use and how to prepare it for aquariums?


I have heard that Miracle Gro Organic Potting Soil is the choice of many folks, and the sticky at the top of this subsection has much more info about using MTS (Mineralized Top Soil).


----------



## flight50 (Apr 17, 2012)

smokaah said:


> Use Black Diamond its like $8 for a 50lb bag. Flourite is inert where as eco complete has nutrients. I would think if you are capping dirt (with nutrients?) you could use whatever, no need to buy expensive stuff.





diwu13 said:


> +1 to smokaah. Flourite is inert but has high CEC so it will be able to transport the nutrients in your dirt to the plant roots. Eco-complete has nutrients itself so it will be a "waste" if your dirt already has nutrients. Can't hurt though.
> 
> Sand is probably the most popular, but you don't like it


I wouldn't exactly say Flourite is inert. Inert as in sand and good ole' aquarium gravel. It does have some nutrients. http://www.aquaticsexpress.co.uk/-Substrates/c259/index.html. I have yet to find info for Eco Complete though. http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/substrate/108372-eco-complete-nutrients.html, check out post 7 from Tom Barr. The man knows his stuff. Eco isn't that much more superior. They are both high CEC and there isn't much difference in the two as far as plant growth success. The debate between the two has lingered forever. It boils down to personal preference with these two.


----------

